# Romans 4



## yeutter (Jul 14, 2012)

I discovered the old 1941 Roman Catholic Conraternity translation renders St. Paul's Epistle to the Romans 4:3-8 
For what does the Scripture say? _"Abraham believed God and it was credited to him as justice."_ Now to him who works, the reward is not credited as a favor but as something due. But to him who does not work, but believes in Him who justifies the impious, his faith is credited to him as justice. Thus David declares the blessedness of the man to whom God credits justice without works: 
"_Blessed are they whose iniquities
are forgiven,
And whose sins are covered;
Blessed is the man to whom the Lord
will not credit sin."_


This is a reasonably good translation of the Vulgate. This is a good example of why we should translate from the original Greek not from the Latin Vulgate.


----------

